# NCAA Hockey Western Regional in G.F



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

As the Frozen Four grows nearer, I cant wait for the tourney to start. I have my tickets to watch the Gophs in G.F. Anyone else plan on going? Any predictions? Doesnt look like the Sioux are going to make it....


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I have season tickets, so I guess I plan on going. But I won't make any predictions...


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The gophers look to be bound for GF with Wisconsin probably going through Green Bay. As of right now I like how the bracket looks from a gopher fans perspective with the sioux out. HOWEVER, I am not looking past any team and the sioux still just flat out scare me. With sweeping them in their building last Dec. if the sioux could get another crack at Minnesota in their building I honestly think they will make the most of this opportunity to get ultimate revenge. Going through GF with the sioux in it is no easy ride to Milwaukee. I think the sioux are better than they have shown and have always been a traditionaly tournament tough squad, ie. of their #1 ranked year/loss to later named champion Pioneers who rode Berkhoel to the title. I think Miami is overrated and that their lack of experience in the spotlight will soon be exposed. When Wisconsin gets Elliot back the Badgers will again be the team to beat IMO. I think Minnesota is really close but might need one more year to fully develop. Irmen out for 3-5 weeks will hurt us but how well he can perform after he comes back will really tell how I think they can finish the year. Heck for now I'm just getting pumped for the 3 day party in St. Paul.
:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I am waiting for next year. With all the freshmen on the souix team this year, they have still been in most of their games and had alot of tough losses. Next year they should battle for the national title. :beer:

Sorry to say, but guess I will need to pull for the goofs this year. :eyeroll:

Not! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I know you don't really mean that. :lol:


----------

